# 3 Jungs - jedes Jahr ein neues Bike



## Wern (26. November 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich brauch ein bisschen Hilfe bei der Radelsuche bzw. Entscheidung:
Ich hab 3 Jungs mit jeweils 2 Jahren Abstand.
Die Buben werden Anfang 2023  4, 6 und 8 Jahre.
Problem: Der mittlere Kollege ist auf der Perzentile weit oben unterwegs und nur knapp 10cm hinter dem Großen. 
D.h. er wächst immer schnell in die nächste Größe rein.

Aktuell fahren wir Kubike 16, Kubike 20S und Kubike 24Trail (Carbon Starrgabel)
Das 24er passt dem Großen aktuell noch gut, grad richtig zum Spaß haben auf dem Trail von der Größe.
Nächstes Jahr muss da aber der Mittlere drauf.
Also muss was Neues her.
Schwanke aktuell zw. Laufey H10 24", NIZE ONE 24" oder V-Pace Max Trail 26"

3 Fragen: 

Braucht es eine Vario Sattelstütze?  Für Bikepark sicher nein. aktuell fährt er z.B. Isartrails einfach in mittlerer Sattelstellung und kommt auch klar. Sicher 300g Mehrgewicht und Funktion fraglich.
24" vs. 26": Bin eigentlich kein Fan von zu früh auf die großen Laufräder zu wechseln. Wird ja doch schwerer und weniger handlich durch die großen LR. 
Hardtail vs. Fully: Bin zu 90% beim Hardtail, Fully kann ich dann in 1 - 1,5 Jahren kaufen wenn er weiterhin dabei bleibt. 

Tendenz geht aktuell zum Laufey H10, gibts grad für 1000€ und könnte mit Tubeless Umrüstung sowie einer Carbon China Sattelstütze noch um ein paar 100g runter kommen. 
Das fährt er dann ein Jahr und dann kommt evtl. schon 26"

Was meinen die erfahrenen Eltern hier, bin ich auf dem Holzweg? 
Hab ich evtl. einen Geheimtipp nicht auf dem Schirm?

Hier noch ein paar Infos:

01. Innenbeinlänge: 59
02. Größe: 131
03. Alter: 7
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon: Fährt wild und unkontrolliert Trails
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben: 1000 - 1500€
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben: Bedingt
07. Willst Du selber schrauben: Tubeless, Lenkerwechsel und so Zeugs geht, mehr eher nicht.
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann: Nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden: Isartrails, Bikeparks 
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.): Isar ist S1 Trails, Bikeparks bis rote Strecken

Gruß
Wern


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. November 2022)

Ich bin auch ein fan von nicht zu großen Laufrädern, auch wenn es geht und sicher auch Vorteile bringt, ich finde das verspielte leidet. Und ich mag es auch wenn die Kinds nicht "gerade so" aufs Rad passen sonder gut damit umgehen können, von daher lieber was später auf die nächste Größe wechseln und was länger auf dem alten Rad spielerisch fahren. So machen wir das zumindest ;-)
Dropper Post - ja, möchte ich nicht mehr missen bei den Kids. Aktuell hat mein Großer am Nize24 eine 100mm Droper und nutzt diese auch viel. Wir haben hier aber recht kurze Anstiege mit 100hm und dann wieder etwas Trail. Da war ich früher ständig dran mit Sattel rauf - runter - rauf ....
Zum Nize24 - das ist einfach ein geiles Bike ( haben nur den Rahmen ) und sieht aus wie mein Enduro Hardtail nur in kleiner. Aktuell hat unser Sohn 146/7cm, also schon drüber. Aber mit nen etwas länger Vorbau klappt das noch sehr gut und das Handling mit dem kleinen Rahmen ist mega !
Da soll ja auch ein 26/27,5" kommen, vll wäre das ja auch was für deinen großen Jungen ?
Das Orbea haben wir in 20" hier, find ich auch gut gelungen und wäre in 24" auch etwas günstiger als das Nize24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (28. November 2022)

Hi Bastian,
danke für deine Erfahrungen. 
Interessant, dass ihr das NIZE 24 mit 146cm noch fahrt, dann sollte es bei meinem noch locker 1-2 Jahre gut funktionieren. 
Das Orbea H10 gibt es ja oft für 1100€, das sind ja 350€ weniger als das NIZE. 
Warum hast du beim NIZE nur den Rahmen? Warst du vom Gesamtpackage nicht überzeugt oder zu viel in der Restekiste?
Bzgl. Gewicht, das Orbea in 20 wiegt wahrscheinlich so viel wie das NIZE in 24. Wird das Gewicht überbewertet oder merken die Kids das schon?
Ich persönlich bin jedes mal positiv überrascht wenn ich das KUbike 24 Trail hochhebe.


----------



## Binem (29. November 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Bzgl. Gewicht, das Orbea in 20 wiegt wahrscheinlich so viel wie das NIZE in 24. Wird das Gewicht überbewertet oder merken die Kids das schon?
> Ich persönlich bin jedes mal positiv überrascht wenn ich das KUbike 24 Trail hochhebe.


meine Jungs ( 13 und 10 ) fahren 26er Selbstaufbauten zwischen 10 und 11kg. Nur als Schulräder  und geben gerne die getauschten coolen Räder der Kumpels mit einem lächeln zurück, kommen daheim an und sagen: Cube und die tollen Räder fahren sich voll schwer , weil 3-5kg schwerer.


----------



## Bastian_77 (29. November 2022)

Wir haben nur den Rahmen geholt weil der vom 24" Rad davor gebrochen ist. Das Komplettrad ist schon super ausgestattet und hat zB im Vergleich zu vielen anderen schöne breite Felgen, was ich selber bei mir auch gerne mag. Es quasi ein Rad was ich in größer selber auch fahren würde ;-) Und gerade die Federgabel vom Nize soll ja sehr gut für die Zwerge sein, das solltest du bei dem Preisunterschied zum Orbea berücksichtigen, das gibt es ja auch in 2 Versionen.
Ja, wir fahren das noch mit 146cm, das hängt aber vermutlich auch stak vom Körperbau ab. Anbei mal 2 Bilder, Sattel unten, leider nur Screenshots ausm Video ...
Gewicht um 11 Kilo, für unseren jetzt vollkommen OK.


----------



## icebreaker (29. November 2022)

Bei 1,31m würde ICH nicht mehr auf ein 24" Rad setzen, vor allem wenn's nicht ausschließlich um ein "Ballerbike" geht.  Unser ist mit Mitte 6 und  ca. 1,27 m auf ein 26" Max gewechselt und konnte damit auf Anhieb Isartrails (vor allem Nord Rund um den Poschinger Weiher) und  alle Trails um die Würm fahren. Mit den 26" und entsprechender Geometrie (z.B. VPace , NIZE kommt wohl auch in Größer) bist du, wenn "nur" ein Rad fürs Kind vorhanden ist, wesentlich breiter aufgestellt und der Junior hat sicherlich mehr Spass am Touren. Wenn's ausschließlich ums bergab fahren oder als Spassbike dienen soll, kann das 24" Hardtail noch eine Zeitlang funktionieren, kommt dann aber schon mit wachsendem Enthusiasmus der Kids an seine Grenzen, vor allem was das Droppen angeht. Dies wäre aber ein spezifisches Hardtailproblem und hier könnte man tatsächlich über ein Fully nachdenken. 
Pumptrack, wie oben, ist mit 26" dann aus eigener Erfahrung tatsächlich nichts mehr. Hierfür hatte der Junior aber damals sein BMX und jetzt ein DANNY. 
Ich war auch schon mit Kids von 1,31m +   und 26" auf dem Bunkertrail in Nauders unterwegs und Spass hatten die alle ( mittlerweile sind die alle mit Fullys unterwegs). Kommt immer auf die Fähigkeiten der Kids an und die verbessern sich quasi täglich mit fahren, fahren, fahren.
Wir haben uns durchs XC Rennenfahren und den erweiterten Radius damals für 26 " entschieden, für den Bikepark und Pumptrack hat er andere Räder.
Nie mehr ohne Dropperpost! Ich habe schon an seinem 20 Zoll Frechdax eine nachgerüstet, da mich das andauernde Hoch und Runter anständig genervt hat. Hat schon mit 20 kg funktioniert. Unabhängig vom Gewicht fährt er seine Dropper auch bei XC-Rennen, da ihm das unheimlich mehr Sicherheit bergab gibt.


----------



## Wern (29. November 2022)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Bei 1,31m würde ICH nicht mehr auf ein 24" Rad setzen, vor allem wenn's nicht ausschließlich um ein "Ballerbike" geht. Unser ist mit Mitte 6 und ca. 1,27 m auf ein 26" Max gewechselt und konnte damit auf Anhieb Isartrails (vor allem Nord Rund um den Poschinger Weiher) und alle Trails um die Würm fahren.


Jetzt 1,31, kann im Februar dann schon wieder ein ganzes Stück größer sein.  Ich hab immer noch den Umstieg vom 20 Kubike auf das 24 in Erinnerung vor ca. 1,5 Jahren. Da war er schon wesentlich unsicherer auf den Trails. 
BMX hab ich auch ein 18" gekauft, hat er aber noch kein Bock drauf aktuell. Pumptrack geht mit dem leichten Ku 24 ganz gut. Größer wäre glaub nicht cool.


icebreaker schrieb:


> Mit den 26" und entsprechender Geometrie (z.B. VPace , NIZE kommt wohl auch in Größer) bist du, wenn "nur" ein Rad fürs Kind vorhanden ist, wesentlich breiter aufgestellt und der Junior hat sicherlich mehr Spass am Touren.


NIZE empfiehlt das 24 von 125 - 145cm. Das 26 erst ab 140cm. Touren ist denke ich Prio 3. Nach Bikepark und Isartrails (wenns nach dem Jungen geht )

Ich hab grad mal den Reach verglichen von ein paar Bikes. 
Reach bei NIZE in 24" ist 360, Laufey in 24" bei 366. V-Pace Max 26" bei 358. 
Das heißt bzgl. Reach sind die NIZE und Orbeas länger "fahrbar" als das V-Pace. 
Mal den Stack aussen vor gelassen. 
Tendiere grad eher in Richtung 24" wegen verspielt etc. 

Bei der Sattelstütze gehen die Meinungen ja nicht so weit auseinander wie bei den Größen. Denke das werde ich mal probieren. Zur Not wieder raus das Ding und was leichtes fixes rein.


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. November 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Bei der Sattelstütze gehen die Meinungen ja nicht so weit auseinander wie bei den Größen. Denke das werde ich mal probieren. Zur Not wieder raus das Ding und was leichtes fixes rein.


Wenn du da wirklich bedenken hast wegen dem Gewicht nimm eine extern angesteuerte, die kann ich wenigen Minuten getauscht werden. Wobei ich dran Zweifel das die wieder weg darf. Zumindest meiner würde mich steinigen wenn ich die wieder ausbaue ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2022)

1.31m schreit nach 26". Grundsätzlich können sichere Fahrer ohne Probleme schon etwas früher auf die nächst grössere Laufradgrösse wechseln. Die Kid`s profitieren dann (ebenso wie wir Erwachsene) von dem besseren Überrollverhalten und dem besseren halten von Geschwindigkeit.
Unser Grosser ist ab 1.22m das Vpace Max 26 gefahren und dazu parallel das RM RTeaper im Park mit 24". Das Reaper haben wir (viel zu spät) auf 26" mit 1.32 umgebaut. Mit den 26ern ging es dann endlich auch mit dem RM flott bergauf. Mit nun 1.37m ist das RM fast zu klein und der Wunsch nach einem längeren Vorbau und einer Dropper mit längerem Auszug wurde am vergangenen Sonntag geäussert. Er wird ab nächster Saison dann mit einem Vpace Moritz 275 unterwegs und dann knapp 1.40m sein.
Das RM hat mit dem Übergang auf das Moritz 275 zu Ostern 23 dann genau 2 Jahre und ca. 15cm Wachstum abgedeckt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Nachfolger vom Moritz 275 ein kleines 29er Erwachsenenbike sein wird.

Empfehlung für den TE wäre von meiner Seite eher ein Mworx mit 24 und 26er LRS.


----------



## icebreaker (30. November 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Empfehlung für den TE wäre von meiner Seite eher ein Mworx mit 24 und 26er LRS.


Kann mich dem Tipp nur anschließen, hatte ich im Moment meines Beitrags völlig vergessen. Das MWORX hatte einer unserer Freunde mit Manitou Machete 120 oder 140mm bis zum Umstieg auf ein Fully. Der Rahmen wurde dann einfach als Dirtbike umgebaut. 
Hier müsste aber selber zusammen geschraubt werden und Kinderteile zu bekommen, wie z.B. eine Maitou, anständige Laufräder und Kurbeln ist schon ein anständiger Kraftakt.

Bei dem Anwendungsprofil würde ich gar über ein Fully nachdenken. Ist aber so eine Sache mit er Philosophie  .


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2022)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Kann mich dem Tipp nur anschließen, hatte ich im Moment meines Beitrags völlig vergessen. Das MWORX hatte einer unserer Freunde mit Manitou Machete 120 oder 140mm bis zum Umstieg auf ein Fully. Der Rahmen wurde dann einfach als Dirtbike umgebaut.
> Hier müsste aber selber zusammen geschraubt werden und Kinderteile zu bekommen, wie z.B. eine Maitou, anständige Laufräder und Kurbeln ist schon ein anständiger Kraftakt.
> 
> Bei dem Anwendungsprofil würde ich gar über ein Fully nachdenken. Ist aber so eine Sache mit er Philosophie  .


Die Kurbel verkauft Michael von Mworx mit, eine Manitou R7 / RS Reba oder Sid in 26" gibt`s bei Kleinanzeigen. Ein Service ist bei den Gabeln schnell und einfach gemacht. Ein echtes Problem sind 24" Laufräder für Disc. Da habe ich mir beim Dirtbike Projekt vom Junior mit Ali Laufrädern beholfen (Lutu XT), die machen sich bisher recht gut sind aber eigentlich zu schwer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (1. Dezember 2022)

Ja das MWorx sieht ganz cool aus. Reach und Sitzrohr nicht zu kurz. Möglichkeit für beide LR Größen. Eigentlich eine interessante Möglichkeit. Hab nur glaub keinen Nerv das Ding selbst zusammenzuschrauben. Ich fahre lieber als ewig nach Schnäppchen oder passenden Teilen zu suchen. 
Trotzdem irgendwie reizend, auch bzgl. freie Wahl der Rahmenfarbe. 
Schätze nur, dass ich da auch nicht weit unter 1300 rauskomme. 
Kurbel und Rahmen ca. 410€, Gabel 150€+ Service, LRS 130€, Schaltung ges. 100€, Reifen 80€, Cockpit 80€, Sattel inkl. Stütze 150€. 
Im MWorx Faden schaffen einige das für 1000€, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur unter Nutzung einer Restekiste. Die ist bei mir aber nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Binem (1. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Ja das MWorx sieht ganz cool aus. Reach und Sitzrohr nicht zu kurz. Möglichkeit für beide LR Größen. Eigentlich eine interessante Möglichkeit. Hab nur glaub keinen Nerv das Ding selbst zusammenzuschrauben. Ich fahre lieber als ewig nach Schnäppchen oder passenden Teilen zu suchen.
> Trotzdem irgendwie reizend, auch bzgl. freie Wahl der Rahmenfarbe.
> Schätze nur, dass ich da auch nicht weit unter 1300 rauskomme.
> Kurbel und Rahmen ca. 410€, Gabel 150€+ Service, LRS 130€, Schaltung ges. 100€, Reifen 80€, Cockpit 80€, Sattel inkl. Stütze 150€.
> Im MWorx Faden schaffen einige das für 1000€, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur unter Nutzung einer Restekiste. Die ist bei mir aber nicht vorhanden.


https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/1627645-mworks-24-26-zoll-kinder-mtb-hardtail?q=Mworks. 
Wenn rot für euch eine akzeptable Farbe ist.


----------



## Wern (14. Dezember 2022)

So ich hab mir das Thema MWorx Aufbau nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und entschieden einen Rahmen inkl. Kurbelset zu bestellen. Die Jahreszeit passt ja grad gut um nach billigen Teilen zu stöbern. 
Plane aktuell gleich in 26Zoll aufzubauen. Falls nötig kann man ja noch ein billiges 24 Zoll HR zum Übergang reinbauen. 
Erste große Frage: Laufradsatz. 
Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibts einige günstige gebrauchte 26 Zoll. Leider immer im Bereicht 1800g und höher. Bei V-Pace gäbe es für 300€ einen sehr leichten Satz mit Duke Felgen, dann wird das restliche Budget aber schon dünn. Tendiere trotzdem dazu, da der Fahrspass grad auf hügeligem Terrain sehr durch leichte Laufräder beeinflusst wird. 
Bzgl. Gabel: Eigentlich egal, Hauptsache 26Zoll und Steckachse, richtig? Oder gibt es 26 Zoll Gabeln die gar nicht funktionieren für so <30kg Fahrer? Wunsch wäre aktuell eine Dual Air Reba mit 100mm.


----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> So ich hab mir das Thema MWorx Aufbau nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und entschieden einen Rahmen inkl. Kurbelset zu bestellen. Die Jahreszeit passt ja grad gut um nach billigen Teilen zu stöbern.
> Plane aktuell gleich in 26Zoll aufzubauen. Falls nötig kann man ja noch ein billiges 24 Zoll HR zum Übergang reinbauen.
> Erste große Frage: Laufradsatz.
> Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibts einige günstige gebrauchte 26 Zoll. Leider immer im Bereicht 1800g und höher. Bei V-Pace gäbe es für 300€ einen sehr leichten Satz mit Duke Felgen, dann wird das restliche Budget aber schon dünn. Tendiere trotzdem dazu, da der Fahrspass grad auf hügeligem Terrain sehr durch leichte Laufräder beeinflusst wird.
> Bzgl. Gabel: Eigentlich egal, Hauptsache 26Zoll und Steckachse, richtig? Oder gibt es 26 Zoll Gabeln die gar nicht funktionieren für so <30kg Fahrer? Wunsch wäre aktuell eine Dual Air Reba mit 100mm.


Gute Entscheidung! 
Manitou R7 sind nach etwas Tuning super für die angepeilten Fahrergewichte.
Bei tapered 26" Gabeln muss man etwas auf die Grösse des tapered Bereichs achten, meine bei einigen Fox gabs da mal Probleme.....Im Zweifelsfall eine mit geradem Schaft kaufen und einen Adapter-Konus verwenden. Steckachse ist bei den Fahrergewichten nicht nötig. Gute Schnellspanner (Shimano XT oder DT Swiss) reichen. Bei viel rumgespringe oder härterem Traileinsatz würde ich von den oft hier verbauten Ali-Superlight Schnellspannern oder generell von Spannern ohne Exenter Abstand nehmen. Bei uns sind die Ali Dinger öfters aufgegangen.

Zu den Vpace Laufrädern kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die zwar vom Gewicht top sind aber die Lagerung der Naben nett gesagt mittelmässig ist. Unsere Lager im 24" Laufradsatz waren nach 1.5 Saisons komplett durch.
Im Falle einer langjährigen Nutzung würde ich nach einem Satz mit DT 240s, DT 350 oder Hope suchen. Für 300 solltest du da was schönes finden.


----------



## Wern (14. Dezember 2022)

Der Tipp mit den Schnellspannern ist super, danke. Da hätte ich schon fast das Titan Zeugs bestellt. 

Gebrauchte Laufräder die auch noch leicht sind haben halt sehr schmale Felgen. Z.B. die x317 Felgen mit einer Maulweite von ca. 19mm. Weiss nicht wie das beim breiten Rocket Ron so funktioniert. 
Reifenfreiheit hinten ist beim MWorkx eh nicht riesig oder? Hatte mal was von 2,15 gehört.


----------



## dino113 (14. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> MWorkx eh nicht riesig oder? Hatte mal was von 2,15 gehört.


2,25 sollte passen. Wir fahren 2,2 RK auf 19er Felge.

zwecks Laufräder hatte ich mal ein Angebot von der Knusperhexe mit Duke Felgen(23,5) mit Aivee Naben für ca 400€.
Haben dann aber einen aus unseren alten 26er Rädern genommen. Da war ein sehr leichter dabei.

Hast du den Rahmen schon bestellt? Ich habe gleich ein Loch im Unterrohr für die Dropper bohren lassen. Bisher aber noch keine verbaut.
Der beherrscht das Bike auch so ganz gut




Wenn du Hilfe beim Aufbau benötigst, könnte ich dir helfen. Ist ja nicht so weit. Und dann können wir das ganze gleich auf dem Pumptrack testen, 500m vor der Haustür😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit den Schnellspannern ist super, danke. Da hätte ich schon fast das Titan Zeugs bestellt.
> 
> Gebrauchte Laufräder die auch noch leicht sind haben halt sehr schmale Felgen. Z.B. die x317 Felgen mit einer Maulweite von ca. 19mm. Weiss nicht wie das beim breiten Rocket Ron so funktioniert.
> Reifenfreiheit hinten ist beim MWorkx eh nicht riesig oder? Hatte mal was von 2,15 gehört.


Maulweite von 19-22mm ist bei den Kid’s völlig ok. Ich würde so was kaufen:









						DT Swiss 1450 LRS Laufräder 26“
					

Hallo ich biete hier einen Satz DT Swiss 1450 xr Race Laufräder an. Die Narben sind Centerlock,...,DT Swiss 1450 LRS Laufräder 26“ in Baden-Württemberg - Breisach am Rhein




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Gabel dazu:









						DT Swiss XRM 100mm Federgabel tapared 26 Zoll
					

DT Swiss XRM 100mm Federgabel für 26 Zoll Schaft Tapared, Länge siehe Bild Für Schnellspanner...,DT Swiss XRM 100mm Federgabel tapared 26 Zoll in Niedersachsen - Stade




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Wern (14. Dezember 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> zwecks Laufräder hatte ich mal ein Angebot von der Knusperhexe mit Duke Felgen(23,5) mit Aivee Naben für ca 400€.
> Haben dann aber einen aus unseren alten 26er Rädern genommen. Da war ein sehr leichter dabei.
> 
> Hast du den Rahmen schon bestellt? Ich habe gleich ein Loch im Unterrohr für die Dropper bohren lassen. Bisher aber noch keine verbaut.


Knusperhexe hab ich auch schon angefragt. <400€ is zu viel für ein Kidsbike. 
Loch für Dropper hab ich angefragt. Wollen sie nicht machen bei einem gepulvertem Rahmen. Aber egal. Das kann ich hier denke ich auch machen falls nötig. 


dino113 schrieb:


> Wenn du Hilfe beim Aufbau benötigst, könnte ich dir helfen. Ist ja nicht so weit. Und dann können wir das ganze gleich auf dem Pumptrack testen, 500m vor der Haustür


Vielen Dank. Vielleicht komm ich drauf zurück. Pumptrack sieht cool aus. Das fehlt in München Stadt.

@daniel77, komisch dass ich den LRS nicht selbst gefunden habe auf Kleinanzeigen. Der sieht recht leicht aus. Die Gabel gefällt auch, bleib glaub da aber bei Rock Shox SID oder Reba. Die kann zur Not der Shop um die Ecke reparieren. Ist bei der XRM nicht so einfach wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Knusperhexe hab ich auch schon angefragt. <400€ is zu viel für ein Kidsbike.
> Loch für Dropper hab ich angefragt. Wollen sie nicht machen bei einem gepulvertem Rahmen. Aber egal. Das kann ich hier denke ich auch machen falls nötig.
> 
> Vielen Dank. Vielleicht komm ich drauf zurück. Pumptrack sieht cool aus. Das fehlt in München Stadt.
> ...


Service ist doch easy und fast analog zu Rock Shox


----------



## icebreaker (15. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Pumptrack sieht cool aus. Das fehlt in München Stadt.


Dafür haben wir Germering. Kommt halt an von wo man Starten muss.


----------



## Wern (16. Dezember 2022)

Ja Germering ist cool. Trotzdem schwach für so eine große Stadt und kein einziger anständiger Pumptrack. 

Passt der Steuersatz ins MWorx? Gibts grad günstig bei RCZ.


			https://www.bike24.de/p1208429.html


----------



## daniel77 (16. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Ja Germering ist cool. Trotzdem schwach für so eine große Stadt und kein einziger anständiger Pumptrack.
> 
> Passt der Steuersatz ins MWorx? Gibts grad günstig bei RCZ.
> 
> ...


Mal @LemonLipstick fragen 

Haste den DT-LRS gekauft?


----------



## Wern (16. Dezember 2022)

Ja den hab ich gekauft. Danke für den Tipp. Ging für 150 raus. Denk das passt wenn er vom Zustand gut ist.


----------



## Wern (17. Dezember 2022)

Eine generelle Frage wenn die Restekiste nichts hergibt. Besser 10fach oder 11fach Schaltung kaufen?
Mein Junge ist eher schaltfaul, fährt eigentlich eh immer nur im größten Gang rum.
Denke der profitiert nicht von der geringeren Abstufung.

Preis / Gewichtsverhältnis sehe ich 10 fach vorne.
Robustheit auch eher für 10 fach oder?

Kurzer Vergleich für 11-42: 
10 fach:  430g Deore            (Sunrace SCMX3 wiegt 390g)
11 fach:  552g Deore            (SLX würde 490g wiegen, XTR ca. 340g)

D.h bei 11 fach und Gewicht der Sunrace müsste ich schon XTR nehmen. 

Tendiere also grad zu der Sunrace in 10fach. Kostet ca. 20€ mehr als die Deore. 
Würde ich dann mit einem Deore Schaltwerk (mittellang) und Deore Shifter verbauen.
Spricht da was dagegen? Bzw. gibts ähnliches bewährtes wie Sunrace auch von Ali?


----------



## taroosan (17. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Tendiere also grad zu der Sunrace in 10fach. Kostet ca. 20€ mehr als die Deore.
> Würde ich dann mit einem Deore Schaltwerk (mittellang) und Deore Shifter verbauen.
> Spricht da was dagegen? Bzw. gibts ähnliches bewährtes wie Sunrace auch von Ali?


Meine Kids fahren seit 3 Jahren die 10fach ( mx)und 9 fach (ms) sunrace 11-42 ohne Probleme. Läuft grandios, kein sichtbarer Verschleiß - beide mit xt Schaltwerk und kmc Kette. Ich habe aber lange Schaltwerke verbaut(glaube ich)

Wenn Du jetzt 26er aufbaust hast Du bei 11 fach aber mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Bandbreite. Habe für das 26er ein 11 fach slx Schaltwerk samt Trigger genommen und dazu die 11-fach sunrace 11-46. Das Schaltwerk kann aber bis 51 Zähne. Ich denke, dass bei den 10fach bei 42 Zähnen Schluss ist.


----------



## Wern (18. Dezember 2022)

Ja Bandbreite hast du Recht. 10 fach finde ich auch nur bis 42 Zähne. Sollte aber genügen. 
Zur Not größeres Blatt vorne für mehr Endgeschwindigkeit  
Sollte er wieder erwarten auch länger berghoch Ambitionen entwickeln kann ich ja noch auf 11fach umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. Dezember 2022)

Wern schrieb:


> Eine generelle Frage wenn die Restekiste nichts hergibt. Besser 10fach oder 11fach Schaltung kaufen?
> Mein Junge ist eher schaltfaul, fährt eigentlich eh immer nur im größten Gang rum.
> Denke der profitiert nicht von der geringeren Abstufung.
> 
> ...


+1 für 11fach. Das 46er Ritzel ist für die Kids ein echter „Lifesaver“ wenn es mal länger hoch geht.



Wern schrieb:


> Ja den hab ich gekauft. Danke für den Tipp. Ging für 150 raus. Denk das passt wenn er vom Zustand gut ist.


Top Preis, die waren richtig leicht und dann haste mit den Naben (240s) Ruhe.


----------



## icebreaker (19. Dezember 2022)

Da der Preisunterschied für einen Testballon 10-Fach einfach zu gering ist, würde ich gleich auf 11-fach gehen. Mehr Bandbreite und vielleicht ein wenig mehr Spass und Motivation, wenn er merkt es geht bergauf doch besser als gedacht. Ich denke es wäre am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Wern (19. Dezember 2022)

Mmh. War jetzt schon drauf und dran 10fach zu bestellen. Neu gekaut ist zu 11fach praktisch kein Preisunterschied. War ja eher ein Thema des Gewichts. Da hier aber alle für 11fach sind, lass ich mich mal drauf ein. 
Wenn mein Großer dann auf einmal gern bergauf fährt gibts zum Dank einen Kasten Kinderbier für euch😎


----------



## daniel77 (20. Dezember 2022)

hätte eine 10fach XT Gruppe (ohne Kurbel) rumliegen.....


----------



## Wern (20. Dezember 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> hätte eine 10fach XT Gruppe (ohne Kurbel) rumliegen.....


Jetzt hab ich auf 11fach gesetzt. Alle Teile bestellt (Deore und Sunrace 11-46)
Bald gibts hoffentlich erste Aufbaubilder. 
Hab grob überschlagen, dass ich auf 9,1kg komme. 
Bin gespannt ob das Real auch so rauskommt.


----------



## Wern (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Wern (3. Januar 2023)

Aufbau geht langsam weiter. 
Erster Teil der China Bestellung kam tatsächlich innerhalb von 14 Tagen. 
Elita One Stütze und der bekannte Carbonsattel matchen nicht perfekt an den Streben. Aber wird schon halten. 
Kette hab ich gleich mal zu kurz gemacht. Die alte Regel großes Blatt hinten + 2 Glieder hat leider nicht funktioniert. Denke die großen Schaltwerksrollen müssen da mit mind. 2 zusätzlichen Gliedern berücksichtigt werden. 
Tubeless auf den alten Felgen ist ein ziemlicher Krampf. Mit einem Booster ging es dann aber ganz gut. 
Jetzt fehlt noch der Lenker aus China und die RCZ Bestellung mit Steuersatz und Bremsen. 
Ich seh mich schon dasitzen mit allen Teilen und RCZ storniert kurzfristig 😂


----------



## dino113 (3. Januar 2023)

Hast du mal den Link für Sattel, Stütze und Lenker. Will da bei uns auch noch etwas optimieren


----------



## Wern (3. Januar 2023)

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32905448507.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.order_detail_item.3.46d56368wiiS1d&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
		



			https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001651733784.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.order_detail_item.4.52b86368NDZRXr&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
		



			https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32968690553.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.order_detail_item.3.5e7d6368EJhOrk&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
		


Kann allerdings nichts zur Haltbarkeit beitragen. Sind alles Artikel die im Faden „Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein“ beschrieben sind. 
Auf den Lenker warte ich selbst noch. Bin gespannt wann er kommt. Hab noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (3. Januar 2023)

Wern schrieb:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32905448507.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.order_detail_item.3.46d56368wiiS1d&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## Wern (Mittwoch um 18:09)

Welche Lenkerbreite könnt ihr denn empfehlen für einen 8 jährigen.
Aktuell fährt er auf dem 24 Zoll einen 580er Lenker bei 131cm Größe. Sieht optimal aus von der Breite.
Wenn ich jetzt für das MWorx 26 Zoll den 690er Lenker kürze, dann will ich ihn nicht zu kurz machen, er soll das Rad ja mind. 1,5 Jahre fahren. Mit nem Hirschgeweih rumfahren soll er aber auch nicht.
Gibts da irgendwelche Formeln oder Erfahrungswerte?
Vpace hat auf dem 26 Max Trail 620 und auf dem 275 Max Trail 660er Breite. 
D.h. irgendwo knapp über 620 sollte ganz gut passen als erster Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## dino113 (Mittwoch um 18:29)

Ist von heute
Tochter ca 1,35
Lenkerbreite 640 beim normalen Max 27,5

Werde ich auf 600mm kürzen. Dazu noch einen 50er Vorbau


----------



## daniel77 (Donnerstag um 10:28)

640mm bei 137cm
Hab den Lenker nie gekürzt, er fährt das Bike nun die zweite Saison und hat es mit 125cm bekommen.


----------



## dino113 (Donnerstag um 10:44)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab den Lenker nie gekürzt,


Ist auch nicht unbedingt notwendig. Nur meine will XC Rennen mitfahren. Da versucht der Papa natürlich jedes Gramm zu sparen🙈🤣

Bin mit dem VPace aktuell bei 9,82 kg nach Umrüstung auf TL.

Nach dem Winter gibt es dann noch die XX1 Kassette von meinem Gravelbike.
Sattelstütze und Sattel haben zusammen so 430g. Da geht auch noch was. Aber mal schauen, ob sich das vom finanziellen Aufwand überhaupt lohnt.
Will erstmal alle Einzelteile wiegen.

Und das 26“ Mworkx vom Sohn bekommt auch einige Verbesserungen.


----------



## daniel77 (Donnerstag um 12:08)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht unbedingt notwendig. Nur meine will XC Rennen mitfahren. Da versucht der Papa natürlich jedes Gramm zu sparen🙈🤣
> 
> Bin mit dem VPace aktuell bei 9,82 kg nach Umrüstung auf TL.
> 
> ...





daniel77 schrieb:


>


Sattel/Stützen-Kombi auf dem Bild wiegt knapp die Hälfte und kostet ca. 40€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (Donnerstag um 12:12)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sattel/Stützen-Kombi auf dem Bild wiegt knapp die Hälfte und kostet ca. 40€


Hättest du auch mal bitte einen Link


----------



## daniel77 (Donnerstag um 12:17)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hättest du auch mal bitte einen Link


Na klar:



			https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005003305066909.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.39.63aa19164JgXCh&algo_pvid=6336d01c-d518-44cc-aae8-60ff5f35b816&algo_exp_id=6336d01c-d518-44cc-aae8-60ff5f35b816-19&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000025114283614%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CHF%2148.28%2133.8%21%21%21%21%21%402102110316735221542938196d06d5%2112000025114283614%21sea&curPageLogUid=nhVERsQeVRpy
		




			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
		


ist allerdings etwas teurer geworden....aber die Kombi ist trotzdem unschlagbar was Kosten/Funktion/Gewicht angeht. Die Stütze fahre ich selber seit jahren am Hardtail.


----------



## sebhunter (Donnerstag um 12:25)

Wern schrieb:


> Ja Germering ist cool. Trotzdem schwach für so eine große Stadt und kein einziger anständiger Pumptrack.


Bogenhausen:





						Tretlager Trails – Tretlager e.V. München
					






					tretlager-muenchen.de
				




Giesing:








						Pumptrack Giesing Dirtline München BMX-Track
					

HIER GIBTS INFORMATIONEN RUND UM DIE ÖFFENTLICHE NATURBAHN IM GIESINGER WEISSENSEEPARK. DIE DIRTBIKEANLAGE WURDE 2015 DURCH DIE STADT MÜNCHEN IN GIESING ERBAUT UND TEILT SICH AUF IN EINEN PUMPTRACK UND EINE DIRTLINE.




					www.pumptrackgiesing.de
				




Solln:


			Pumptrack Solln – München – Tracks And Trails
		


Poing ab Frühling 2023:








						Pumptrack in Poing: Einweihung voraussichtlich im Frühjahr 2023
					

Auf 1000 Quadratmetern können sich Rollsportbegeisterte aus der Gegend dann austoben - einen Sprung wird es in dem Bikepark auch geben.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Und im Siemensparkt (Obersendling) soll es Überlegungen geben.


----------



## Wern (Donnerstag um 12:52)

Tretlager war ich noch nicht. Aber gutes gehört. 
Solln wohne ich praktisch daneben. Leider ist der Pumptrack nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und die Tableline auch kaputt geschaufelt.
Giesing ist cool von der Jumpline - leider fast immer geschlossen und bisschen zickige "Aufpasser".
Im Sugar Mountain Gelände ist ja auch von Specialized was gebaut. Hatte aber dieses Jahr auch fast nicht geöffnet. 
Wenn man sich in Germering die Besucherzahlen anschaut, auch die Altersverteilung der Rider (von 2 - 70 Jahren alles dabei), dann ist das schon richtig cool. Sowas sieht man halt auch nur auf asphaltierten Tracks. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Hättest du auch mal bitte einen Link


Die Kombi hab ich dir glaub auch schon verlinkt. Hab ich auch so verbaut. 



daniel77 schrieb:


> 640mm bei 137cm
> Hab den Lenker nie gekürzt, er fährt das Bike nun die zweite Saison und hat es mit 125cm bekommen.


Ich werde mal auf 640 kürzen. Dann hab ich noch Potential nach unten und nicht wie bei der Kette zu stark gekürzt.


----------



## Goldi03421 (Donnerstag um 14:53)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Na klar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005003305066909.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.39.63aa19164JgXCh&algo_pvid=6336d01c-d518-44cc-aae8-60ff5f35b816&algo_exp_id=6336d01c-d518-44cc-aae8-60ff5f35b816-19&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000025114283614%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CHF%2148.28%2133.8%21%21%21%21%21%402102110316735221542938196d06d5%2112000025114283614%21sea&curPageLogUid=nhVERsQeVRpy


Ich habe diese HIER bestellt. Ob die ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist? Ich hatte lediglich nach der Empfehlung Elita One geschaut und bin auf dieses Modell gestoßen. Vielleicht war es auch ein Link hier aus den Beiträgen.


----------

